# Instant Windows VPS @ $3.5 per Month - Double Resources for Same Price



## Hannan (Jan 4, 2017)

Instant setup and fully access over the VPS. That  means you have RDP access within few minutes after making an order. The  special this week is fully *SSD super fast DDoS protected* VPS Servers.



*••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••*
*
Premium Standard Plans - Los Angeles, US - FREE Windows and Linux*
*
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••*
*
*
*KVM - VPS 512MB * | | 1 CPU + 512MB RAM + 30GB RAID10 + 1000GB _@ 1Gbps_ BW + FREE Windows | *$4.95/m - Pay $3.5/yearly*
*
*
*
KVM - VPS 1GB * | | 1 CPU + 1024MB RAM + 50GB RAID10 + 2000GB _@ 1Gbps_ BW + FREE Windows | *$9.95/m - Pay $8/yearly*
*
*
*
KVM - VPS 2GB * | | 2 CPU + 2048MB RAM + 70GB RAID10 + 3000GB _@ 1Gbps_ BW + FREE Windows | *$14.95/m - Pay $12/yearly**
*

*

**
KVM - VPS 4GB * | | 2 CPU + 4096MB RAM + 100GB RAID10 + 4000GB _@ 1Gbps_ BW + FREE Windows | *$24.95/m - Pay $20/yearly
*

*

**
**KVM - VPS 8GB * | | 4 CPU + 8192MB RAM + 160GB RAID10 + 6000GB _@ 1Gbps_ BW + FREE Windows | *$49.95/m - Pay $40/yearly
*

*

**
**KVM - VPS 16GB * | | 4 CPU + 16384MB RAM + 250GB RAID10 + 8000GB _@ 1Gbps_ BW + FREE Windows | *$99.95/m - Pay $80/yearly*


*Order - Windows VPS
*

*

**
Order - **Linux VPS*
*
*


*••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••*
*
Special Super Fast SSD Windows and Linux VPS - France - FREE Windows*
*
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*

*

**
**KVM - VPS 1GB * | | 1 CPU + 1GB RAM + *30GB* SSD Drive + 2TB _@ 1Gbps_ *DDoS Protected* BW + FREE Windows | *$7.6/m - Pay $5.95/yearly - By using coupon 'LOWENDSSD'*
*
KVM - VPS 2GB * | | 2 CPU + 2GB RAM + *60GB* SSD Drive + 4TB _@ 1Gbps_ *DDoS Protected* BW + FREE Windows | *$15.25/m - Pay $13.6/yearly** - By using coupon 'LOWENDSSD'*
*
KVM - VPS 4GB * | | 4 CPU + 4GB RAM + *120GB* SSD Drive + 6TB _@ 1Gbps_ *DDoS Protected* BW + FREE Windows | *$30.55/m - Pay $28/yearly** - By using coupon 'LOWENDSSD'*
*
KVM - VPS 8GB * | | 6 CPU + 8GB RAM + *240GB* SSD Drive + 8TB _@ 1Gbps_ *DDoS Protected* BW + FREE Windows | *$61.15/m - Pay $56.95/yearly** - By using coupon 'LOWENDSSD'**
*

*

**
Order - Windows VPS**
*

*

**
Order - Linux VPS*


=======================================================


_* Because of RAM limitation supports only Windows XP and Windows 2003_
_
** This plan and any higher plans can support all Windows versions  including Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1, Windows 10, Windows Server  2008 R2, Windows Server 2012, Windows Server 2012 R2 and Windows Server  2016
_

_

__
_
_
_*Control Panel:*
- Cpanel/WHM - Linux Only $15/m
- DirectAdmin - Linux Only $5/m
- Vesta - Linux Only $10 one time fee



*Web Based VPS Management Panel:*
- Console VNC access
- Hard Reboot / Soft Reboot
- View CPU Utilization / Memory Utilization / Disk space Allocation
- Pause / Resume
- Turn on / Turn off



*Locations:*
Los Angeles - USA
France


*What's include with all our service plans:*
- Instant setup
- SolusVM Control Panel with fully access
- Fully root access
- Console access to all servers
- Install your own Operating System
- Dedicated and guaranteed resources - No overselling!
- Control Panels Available: cPanel, DirectAdmin
- 99.99% network uptime guarantee
- Linux or Windows (and custom OS's) - Only on KVM
- Raid-10 protected arrays
- 7-days money back guarantee
- Get more discounts on pre-payments
- NO term contract (month to month)
- NO hidden fees
- NO setup fee


*IRC, Torrents, Proxy/VPN, Adult* allowed!



*Available Windows Versions - KVM:*
- Windows Server 2003 R2 Enterprise Edition x86 (32bit)
- Windows Server 2003 R2 Enterprise Edition x64 (64bit)
- Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise Edition x64 (64bit)
- Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard Edition x64 (64bit)
- Windows Server 2008 Enterprise Edition x86 (32bit)
- Windows Server 2008 Enterprise Edition x64 (64bit)
- Windows Server 2012 Standard Edition x64 (64bit)
- Windows Server 2012 R2 Standard Edition x64 (64bit)
- Windows Server 2016 Datacenter Edition x64 (64bit)
- Windows 10
- Windows 8.1
- Windows 7
- Windows XP



*Available Linux Distributions - KVM:*
- CentOS
- Debian
- Ubuntu
- FreeBSD
- Fedora
- Slackware
- OpenSuse
- Cloudlinux
- Gentoo
- Arch linux
- Mikrotik
- FreeNAS
- FreePBX
- OpenBSD
- Scientific linux
- Trixbox
- Elastic
- Solaris
- Turnkey Linux
- And more…. _If not listed or wasn't there, Please just request it!
_

_

__
_
_
__*Payment Options:*_
_
PayPal (CreditCards via PayPal) Visa, MasterCard, American Express and other Credit Cards_
_
PerfectMoney_
_
Payza (AlertPay)_
_
OkPay (LiteCoin, LiqPay, Mobile Payments, W1, Ukash, DaoPay, SofortBanking, Fortumo, Przelewy24, Cash4WM)_
_
BitCoin (BTC) via Bitpay
_

_

__
_If you need any custom configurations please let us know.
If you have any question, feel free to contact us:
sales [at] routerhosting [dot] com


Thanks,


----------



## Hannan (May 1, 2017)

We have some new and great deals available!

*••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
Special High-End Cheap Windows RDP - France Or Canada - FREE Windows
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

**KVM - VPS 4GB * | | 2 CPU + *4GB* RAM + *80GB* RAID1 + 4TB _@ 1Gbps_ *DDoS Protected* BW + FREE Windows | *$9.95/m - Pay $8/yearly**
KVM - VPS 8GB * | | 2 CPU + *8GB* RAM + *150GB* RAID1 + 8TB _@ 1Gbps_ *DDoS Protected* BW + FREE Windows | *$19.95/m - Pay $15/yearly
**KVM - VPS 16GB * | | 4 CPU + *16GB* RAM + *250GB* RAID1 + 15TB _@ 1Gbps_ *DDoS Protected* BW + FREE Windows | *$36.95/m - Pay $30/yearly
**KVM - VPS 32GB * | | 4 CPU + *32GB* RAM + *500GB* RAID1 + 25TB _@ 1Gbps_ *DDoS Protected* BW + FREE Windows | *$69.95/m - Pay $55/yearly
**KVM - VPS 64GB * | | 6 CPU + *64GB* RAM + *1TB* RAID1 + 40TB _@ 1Gbps_ *DDoS Protected* BW + FREE Windows | *$119.96/m - Pay $100/yearly

Order - Windows VPS

Order - Linux VPS
*
*••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
Special Super Fast SSD Windows and Linux VPS - France - FREE Windows
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

**KVM - VPS 1GB** * | | 1 CPU + 1GB RAM + *30GB* SSD Drive + 2TB _@ 1Gbps_ *DDoS Protected* BW + FREE Windows | *$6.95/m - Pay $5/yearly**
KVM - VPS 2GB * | | 2 CPU + 2GB RAM + *60GB* SSD Drive + 4TB _@ 1Gbps_ *DDoS Protected* BW + FREE Windows | *$13.95/m - Pay $12/yearly**
KVM - VPS 4GB * | | 4 CPU + 4GB RAM + *120GB* SSD Drive + 6TB _@ 1Gbps_ *DDoS Protected* BW + FREE Windows | *$27.95/m - Pay $24/yearly**
KVM - VPS 8GB * | | 6 CPU + 8GB RAM + *240GB* SSD Drive + 8TB _@ 1Gbps_ *DDoS Protected* BW + FREE Windows | *$55.95/m - Pay $52/yearly

Order - Windows VPS

Order - Linux VPS*


----------

